
The sun is stranger than astrophysicists imagined - hhs
https://www.quantamagazine.org/gamma-ray-data-reveal-surprises-about-the-sun-20190501/
======
ncmncm
Have they figured out how the corona gets to a million degrees yet? Or just
agreed to stop talking about it?

~~~
ccapo
The Parker Solar Probe is currently in orbit around the our Sun, with its main
mission to determine why the Solar Corona is so hot.

So they haven't just stopped talking about it, they are patiently waiting for
the data so they can analyze it.

------
DoctorOetker
is a nuclear absorption line out of the question?

